# OnDemand Unavailable - Error 6187 - Help!!!!!



## Modan (Aug 30, 2001)

*We have had 3 Engineers visits, and lots of time spent on the phone, but still no Catchup On Demand since day 1 with Tivo! Very frustrating.
*

Hopefully someone from Virgin Media will read this, and be able to help, as it is starting to look like we will never get our problem fixed through the normal channels.

The problem we have is that every time we try and access On Demand, it instantly fails with an error message "Catch Up On Demand is Unavailable. Please call 150..." with error code 6187 in the bottom right of the error screen.

I haven't spoken to anyone on the phone who knows what the error code is.

The first engineer didn't even do basic checks, but just turned up and then left.

Then the network team checked everything at their end, and everything checks out OK.

The second engineer tried his best, but had not been trained on Tivo, so it wasn't really his fault that he couldn't fix it. He did try swapping out the box (I made him put the old one back when that didn't help) and swapping out the card.

The third engineer, this morning, was the "expert", and it sounds like he has done a thorough job and ruled out everything at our end. Everything else works, including the iPlayer app.

I'm banking on the power of this forum to answer my prayers


----------



## nektar (Mar 23, 2004)

Have you tried posting to the Virgin TiVo forum, there are several techs post in there: -
http://community.virginmedia.com/t5/TiVo/bd-p/Tivo


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

As Nektar says, post over on our Community Forum as one of our 2nd line guys will help you out :up:


----------



## Modan (Aug 30, 2001)

I'm in touch with someone at CM now so hopefully they will be able to sort it out.


----------



## Modan (Aug 30, 2001)

I haven't heard back yet, but on the off chance I tried again this morning and the problem is gone. 

The backwards EPG is probably going to one of my favourite new features. 

Well done VM!


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

Modan said:


> I haven't heard back yet, but on the off chance I tried again this morning and the problem is gone.
> 
> The backwards EPG is probably going to one of my favourite new features.
> 
> Well done VM!


Brilliant, thanks for updating :up:


----------

